

NASA Practices Lifting Shuttles at Airports - cek
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/shuttle/behindscenes/shuttleflyawaytesst.html

======
cek
Makes me sad the Museum of Flight in Seattle didn't get one of these.

